# One chance to experience a piece's debut



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

Let's say a genie came up to you and asked you:

"What performance debut would you like to experience? You only get one."

What would your answer be?

I'll start: I would love to use my wish on experiecing the debut of Beethoven's 22 December 1808 performance of Choral Fantasy, Piano Concerto 4 and Symphonies 5 and 6. Easy. Even more so since Choral Fantasy is one of my all-time favorite pieces of ever.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm worried that any debut would be a terrible let down, but possibly The Rite of Spring would have been fun.


----------

